# when I type g++ or libg++ in About FreeBSD Ports site



## mfaridi (Feb 8, 2009)

when I go to this site 

http://www.freebsd.org/ports/index.html

and type g++ and libg++ and press Enter , I do not see anything , I test it Opera and Firefox

So I can not find where I can find g++ and libg++ in port tree

when I type libg++ or g++ I do not see something like this 


```
Sorry, nothing found. You may look for other FreeBSD Search Services.
```

I see only blank page


----------



## hydra (Feb 8, 2009)

> whereis g++
g++: /usr/bin/g++ /usr/share/man/man1/g++.1.gz


```
g++ is the traditional nickname of GNU C++, a freely redistributable C++ compiler. It is part of gcc, the GNU compiler suite, and is currently part of that distribution.
```


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 8, 2009)

dam, can't delete


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks guys 
but my question is this why in firefox and opera I can see result .but in shell with 

```
make search key=g++
```
I can see result .


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 8, 2009)

There is no answer ?


----------



## Djn (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd guess the search page has a problem with handling plus signs? They can have other meanings than just being part of a name, so there's a chance they're misinterpreted on the server side.


----------

